# Links.



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Can someone tell me how i put a link into the post without having the whole link showing , ie : say if i wanted to upload a link but wanted to put it in one word like "Here" . hope you get what im getting at :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Take your link, as below

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trks ... Categories

Add the URL to beginning and end as normal, like so

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_...3&_nkw=audi+tt&_sacat=See-All-Categories]LINK


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

```
[url=http://www.ttoc.co.uk]The TT Owners Club[/url]
```
The TT Owners Club


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

WakTT.com

Just having a practice, cheers for that I have always wondered how to do it but been too shy to ask  :lol:

Saj


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

I've done it in my sig so that if you click where it says "Mike" It takes you to my facebook page :wink:


----------

